# *228 on VZW



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Is option 2 to update the towers still necessary to do occasionally with the GN, or any smartphone for that matter?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think *228 is useful at all for the GN, or any 4g phone for that matter. But I could be wrong...


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Only do it with 3g phones. For 4g, just power cycle to update. However, there may not be an update since the PRLs get pushed automatically and update on the phone during a power cycle.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

*228 doesn't do anything for 4G phones. Some people say doing it will actually mess up your SIM card, but I don't think that's the case anymore. My phone has actually autodialed *228 itself (after hours of having no signal in my basement) and nothing bad happened.

As mentioned above, power cycling your phone should pull a PRL update if available. You could also power down, pull the battery and sim for a minute, the re-insert and reboot - that's what Verizon tells people to do.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

This can destroy your SIM card...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks all. I've just been noticing some really bad service at work over the past few months, and wondering if 228 could have helped out there. I've fastbooted different radios during these few months in hopes of that helping, and it doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

It won't destroy your SIM card but it can get you stuck on a 3g PRL (unknown if this really matters) that you can only fix by getting a new SIM card. There's a long, old thread about this if you search.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I reactivated my Droid X via *228 after having misplaced my Nexus and it "burned" the sim that I had activated for the Nexus at the time. I subsequently had to go in and get the sim replaced in order to use the Nexus again, once I had found it.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> I reactivated my Droid X via *228 after having misplaced my Nexus and it "burned" the sim that I had activated for the Nexus at the time. I subsequently had to go in and get the sim replaced in order to use the Nexus again, once I had found it.


Anytime you switch from a phone with a sim to a new phone with or without a sim you need a new one. As in a replacement device. Sometimes the sim works other times it doesn't. Its a screwed up situation with Verizon and sims and is pointless.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I always thought that with the GNex it would auto activate so *228 wasn't needed. Like when we were on ICS and flashing a new rom it would say "Activating" as soon as you selected a language after it rebooted. I notice now on JB, that it doesn't do that anymore. Is this normal?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I always thought that with the GNex it would auto activate so *228 wasn't needed. Like when we were on ICS and flashing a new rom it would say "Activating" as soon as you selected a language after it rebooted. I notice now on JB, that it doesn't do that anymore. Is this normal?


Your phone still works so I'm assuming it's normal. Not really necessary for the user to read that their phone is activating, plus who wants the bloat of that extra PNG file?


----------



## sledge3n8 (Dec 1, 2011)

sazerac said:


> Is option 2 to update the towers still necessary to do occasionally with the GN, or any smartphone for that matter?


Yes, and you use *22899 instead of *228.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

You can do this but you will need a new sim to get back on 4g PRL. I made this mistake first week I had my phone. Only way to update PRL on 4g is to remove battery and sim card for a few minutes then power back on.


----------



## sledge3n8 (Dec 1, 2011)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> You can do this but you will need a new sim to get back on 4g PRL. I made this mistake first week I had my phone. Only way to update PRL on 4g is to remove battery and sim card for a few minutes then power back on.


Not true, with Verizon at least. I just did it a few minutes ago (to make sure I wasn't mistaken). All is good!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

sledge3n8 said:


> Not true, with Verizon at least. I just did it a few minutes ago (to make sure I wasn't mistaken). All is good!


And you are on a prl that starts with 5 now right? This is not the correct prl for lte and likely won't update. Again, not necessarily bad but definitely not right. Just don't do it. There is no benefit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## muzhik (Feb 4, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Anytime you switch from a phone with a sim to a new phone with or without a sim you need a new one. As in a replacement device. Sometimes the sim works other times it doesn't. Its a screwed up situation with Verizon and sims and is pointless.
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Been going back and forth between gnex and charge w/same sim, no issues...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sledge3n8 (Dec 1, 2011)

akellar said:


> And you are on a prl that starts with 5 now right? This is not the correct prl for lte and likely won't update. Again, not necessarily bad but definitely not right. Just don't do it. There is no benefit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes, my PRL begins with a 5.


----------



## sledge3n8 (Dec 1, 2011)

Last year my son wanted an HTC Rezound for Christmas, so late, after he went to bed, I called Verizon to activate the phone. They had me do a *22899 to activate the phone. They also told me to do a *22899 periodically to update the PRL.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

That 5xxxx PRL is 3g only. 1xxxx PRLs are 4g. You will now never see tower updates for 4g until you replace your sim.

Not everyone you talk to at Verizon is competent. It took me a few tries to get a tech who understood what was I was explaining.


----------



## sledge3n8 (Dec 1, 2011)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> That 5xxxx PRL is 3g only. 1xxxx PRLs are 4g. You will now never see tower updates for 4g until you replace your sim.
> 
> Not everyone you talk to at Verizon is competent. It took me a few tries to get a tech who understood what was I was explaining.


I definitely understand and agree with the incompetency part about some VZW reps! Lol! Interesting about the whole 3G/4G thing. WTF? Does that mean Big Red owes us free sims so we can update? I've haven't had to get a new sim for my phone yet and I find this to be a little irritating, considering how much money I give to them each month! 5 smart phones and 1 feature phone = $350/month!

Sent from My CNA'd Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

They will send a new sim free of charge. Even 2 day it for you.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> They will send a new sim free of charge. Even 2 day it for you.


OR..just walk in to any Verizon store & ask for one.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Chocu1a said:


> OR..just walk in to any Verizon store & ask for one.


Most people don't like doing this since they check your phone to see if it's rooted at the same time. I tried to get a new SIM without my phone and had to jump through 20 hoops before they'd give me one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> That 5xxxx PRL is 3g only. 1xxxx PRLs are 4g. You will now never see tower updates for 4g until you replace your sim.


That is incorrect. My phone autodialed *22899 by itself once and I got a 5xxxx PRL, but a while later I noticed I was back on a 1xxxx PRL.


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Detonation said:


> That is incorrect. My phone autodialed *22899 by itself once and I got a 5xxxx PRL, but a while later I noticed I was back on a 1xxxx PRL.


Wow, your right!! I've been on a 5* prl forever because I was stupid and did the 228 thing, just checked and now its 1* not sure when that happened but I was just about to order a new sim so I checked. Only thing I remember doing is pulling the battery and sim and holding power button for 20 seconds while in a good 4g area. Why did I do that, well just because I do things like that every so often, lol


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been shaking my head at this thread for the past week... Search people!!! Especially in a case that involves a search query as unique as " *228 "


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

akellar said:


> It won't destroy your SIM card but it can get you stuck on a 3g PRL (unknown if this really matters) that you can only fix by getting a new SIM card. There's a long, old thread about this if you search.


I didn't say it would for sure, but it CAN. At least that's what Verizon Tech Support 2 told me. Although, your phone should reject the call anyways..


----------



## sledge3n8 (Dec 1, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I've been shaking my head at this thread for the past week... Search people!!! Especially in a case that involves a search query as unique as " *228 "










Searching is how I got here in the first place!









My question was answered too! Thanx All!


----------

